# G Codes for a Medicare HMO?



## missyah20 (Mar 24, 2011)

Good Afternoon,
   I have a patient who has Secure Horizons Medicare HMO and they presented for a colon screening.  The colonoscopy was normal.  We billed with code 45378 but this has now denied as not medically necessary to the WPS colonoscopy LCD L30304.  Of course, the V7651 is not included in that because when you bill a screening to Medicare it will be with a G code.  

Can you bill the G screening codes to Medicare HMOs?

Thanks!


----------



## JenReyn99 (Mar 31, 2011)

It depends on the carrier, but I have found with that particular one that they use mostly Medicare codes. So I would say yes, you can. :0)


----------



## missyah20 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

